# How old can chicks be?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

How old can chicks be to slip them under a hen at night?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've done it several times, but *only* with a hen that has been broody close to the full 21 days and only with day olds. Had success with it every time but once. The one time it didn't work it was a complete disaster and I still feel horrible about it. Lost two chicks and one was badly injured.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've done it with day olds under birds that have been broody a week or so with complete success each time. I've read of folks even getting by with slipping much older chicks under a broody and it working out.

My current broody is 6 yrs old and sat a clutch for 23 days...the rooster was that old too, so no fertile eggs and no hatch. I have 4 have grown birds here of 2.5 mo. of age....she started to mother them immediately her eggs were removed.

They are half her size already and have been out on their own since 2 wks but she is still insisting on mothering these pre-teens. She follows after them and tries to keep them together and guards over them when they don't want it or need it. It's a little sweet and a little pathetic.

I've told you that to tell you this....all you can do is try it and monitor the results. Remove the chicks immediately if she shows signs of hostility. You have to get up pretty early in the morning to watch her first interaction with them and you'll know pretty much right away if she is going to mother them.

Poor ol' Bertha trying to mother chicks that don't want mothering....


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Ha wish I had some broodys! First night out for 3 wk olds hope they do well!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They will! They are hardier than you think!


----------

